# H4H Hayling - Justgiving site 2022



## richart (Feb 8, 2022)

The justgiving site is now up and running.*www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyforumhfh2022*

If you click on the above or the link in my signature you will get through to site.

Donation is £25 plus gift aid if you are a UK tax payer. *Please note that this is just a donation, so please do not add words such as deposit, payment etc, as gift aid will get taken away.* If you don't play on the day for any reason I will not be able to refund this donation.

If I could get all donations made by those on the players thread by the end of March, that would be great. You don't of course have to be playing to make a donation.

You do not need to advise me you have made a donation, as justgiving keep me informed of all donations. It would be helpful if you could *include your forum name* *on the donation*, as I am not sure of all your real names. 

Any queries please drop me a pm.

Rich


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks for donations Phil and James.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 8, 2022)

richart said:



			The justgiving site is now up and running.*www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyforumhfh2022*

If you click on the above or the link in my signature you will get through to site.

Donation is £25 plus gift aid if you are a UK tax payer. *Please note that this is just a donation, so please do not add words such as deposit, payment etc, as gift aid will get taken away.* If you don't play on the day for any reason I will not be able to refund this donation.

If I could get all donations made by those on the players thread by the end of March, that would be great. You don't of course have to be playing to make a donation.

You do not need to advise me you have made a donation, as justgiving keep me informed of all donations. It would be helpful if you could *include your forum name* *on the donation*, as I am not sure of all your real names.

Any queries please drop me a pm.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Done +1


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks for all the donations. I will update the players thread with all donations 👍


----------



## Blakey (Feb 17, 2022)

Done


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2022)

Just a reminder that donations of £25 need to be made to the justgiving signature by the end of the month.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 28, 2022)

£25 Paid


----------



## Midnight (Mar 30, 2022)

£25 done mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## richart (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for all the donations. Keep them coming. 👍


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 6, 2022)

£25 + Gift aid done.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 15, 2022)

Paid sir


----------



## Bratty (Jun 15, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Paid sir
		
Click to expand...

About time!!!!!!!! 🤣


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 15, 2022)

Bratty said:



			About time!!!!!!!! 🤣
		
Click to expand...

👊🏼💦💦


----------

